# In Light Of Recent Posts Made, I Think I Should Clarify That....



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*BUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*

DC# 0103 8555 7499 7066 0232

DC# 0103 8555 7499 4968 8717

DC# 0103 8555 7499 6017 4473

If I'm going out...I'm going out swinging!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

You are soooooo dead!

:s


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

:r :r :r 


Ron


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

that's ridiculous


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh my, seems you are being a very bad boy....Cremosas for you....

Kris Kringle


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Secret Santa said:


> Oh my, seems you are being a very bad boy....Cremosas for you....
> 
> Kris Kringle


What/!?!? Wait.....noooooooooooooo!!!!!

That's the evil twin!!!! Someone else is accessing my puter?!?!?!!!! Santa, please...I can change, I can change!!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

KASR said:


> What/!?!? Wait.....noooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> That's the evil twin!!!! *Someone else is accessing my pooter?!?!?!!!!* Santa, please...I can change, I can change!!!!!


That is just wrong...sharing you pooter and all.:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

KASR,

Santa can overlook this transgression if you will keep your pooter to yourself. I have no idea what to do with you. Good list or BAD list...what is a fat, bearded man to do...

Kris Kringle


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Secret Santa said:


> KASR,
> 
> Santa can overlook this transgression if you will keep your pooter to yourself. I have no idea what to do with you. Good list or BAD list...what is a fat, bearded man to do...
> 
> Kris Kringle


For one, leave his pooter alone...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You are only one.

It looks like CS has declared war on you. 

YOU CAN'T WIN !!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Idle threats? :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

You show em how it's done KASR, get em ALL!!!!!!!!!!!




ROCK ON BROTHER  




Shawn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Geez, don't you ever run out? 


Nice pants by the way...:r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> If I'm going out...I'm going out swinging!!!!!!!


More like arms flailing about, and screaming like a frightened little girl. :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't let those FL gals scare ya KASR :r 


Make em run red.


Shawn


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

that's sick, I like it


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> More like arms flailing about, and screaming like a frightened little girl. :r


As Arnold would say, real girrrly girl.
He is so in trouble.
He is ruthless.
Laughs in your face!

PEOPLE, FIGHT BACK!
POST YOUR PAIN IN THE OFFICIAL GET EVEN WITH KASR THREAD!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

KASR, you are a very sick man. 

Fellow BOTL, I think we should organize an intervention for this young man who needs our help.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

hoosier said:


> KASR, you are a very sick man.
> 
> Fellow BOTL, I think we should organize an intervention for this young man who needs our help.


Here is the official "intervention" thread.
More like "get even with the freaking madman" thread.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46897


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

if you keep bombing the post office will have to hire more workers to handle the load.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn....................................Damn. :w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> More like arms flailing about, and screaming like a frightened little girl. :r


:r :r o


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

He's a madman!!!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> That is just wrong...sharing you pooter and all.:r


:r :r :r


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

There you go, that is how you handle the threats, if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

man you just don't get it KASR, throw in the towel while you're still able to crawl


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

:s Get them if you can. Not looking good for KASR!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

"I'm still standing...looking like a true survivor...feeling like a little kid!!!"
LOL!! 

Hey AL.......I hope you've updated your house insurance policy....BUWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

WHERE THE HELL IS KOFI ANNAN?!?!?!?!? We have a major crisis here at CS and he's worried about the Middle East. Where are his priorities?

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> "I'm still standing...looking like a true survivor...feeling like a little kid!!!"
> LOL!!
> 
> Hey AL.......I hope you've updated your house insurance policy....BUWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


ME????

*Ok, now this is clearly the rantings of a desperate man. *

Look, you're a nice boy, why do you wanna go and get all these men in an uproar? I've tried to help you, Lord knows I have, but you really need to learn a lesson. Maybe you should just make peace with everybody, while you still can, before you end up laid out, drinking split pea soup through a tube, while a big burly nurse named 'Fred' gives you daily sponge baths. Not a nice way to live.

Now run along little bear

*You don't tug on Superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off the old Lone Ranger
And you don't mess around with HarryCulo *

:gn

Oh yeah, and don't go quoting Elton John......... not very intimidating


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Oh yeah, and don't go quoting Elton John......... not very intimidating


How about.... "Didja think I'd crumble...didja think I'd lie down and die...oh, I...I will survive!!!"

LOL!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Maybe you should just make peace with everybody, while you still can, before you end up laid out, drinking split pea soup through a tube, while a big burly nurse named 'Fred' gives you daily sponge baths *and enemas*. Not a nice way to live.


Added in bold.:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Added in bold.:r


Alright guys...let's leave FRED outta this!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> How about.... "Didja think I'd crumble...didja think I'd lie down and die...oh, I...I will survive!!!"
> 
> LOL!


Oh yeah... she's MUCH scarier than Elton John! :r :r :r

Bobby


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> How about.... "Didja think I'd crumble...didja think I'd lie down and die...oh, I...I will survive!!!"
> 
> LOL!


Now that's manly :tg


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

some kids never learn!
they have to keep touching that lit'l hot red ring on top of the stove


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Aaron,
I don't know who the Deborah Harry want to be is on this video but I think the images on it are pretty self explanatory.
Oklahoma will never be the same.






What the devastation to the end.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Aaron,
> I don't know who the Deborah Harry want to be is on this video but I think the images on it are pretty self explanatory.
> Oklahoma will never be the same.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! I'm still swinging...i still got arms!!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> ME????
> 
> *Ok, now this is clearly the rantings of a desperate man. *
> 
> ...


I hear you concerns Al...I really do....it's very sweet and all...but in about 2-3 days, you're gonna find out what what I think of your warnings. BUWHAHAHAHAHahaHA!!!!

 :bx


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> I hear you concerns Al...I really do....it's very sweet and all...but in about 2-3 days, you're gonna find out what what I think of your warnings. BUWHAHAHAHAHahaHA!!!!
> 
> :bx


* Grrrrr!!!!
:c*


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> * Grrrrr!!!!
> :c*


Al,
Don't fret.
You have fit right in with us in a very short period of time.
Why?
Because you are a humble guy, who likes to share, enjoys company of new friends, enjoys smoking the finer things in life, enjoys a nice drink or two, *gets picked on and bombarded by all.*

Again, don't fret.
Instead, FIGHT BACK!!!
And you couldn't have a crazier bunch to take sides with.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh I'm not fretting, I've been hit by the best. I don't sweat this *Okie-Dokie* one bit. I just feel bad for the pain he's gonna feel.

:mn

Ya know, he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Oh I'm not fretting, I've been hit by the best. I don't sweat this *Okie-Dokie* one bit.


Damn it - i'm not from Oklahoma!! Arrrrrrghhhh!!! LOL!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> I just feel bad for the pain he's gonna feel.


Actually, I feel bad for the innocent citizens of that state that is destined to become nothing but sand and dust.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Actually, I feel bad for the innocent citizens of that state that is destined to become nothing but sand and dust.


I've been there... it's already nothing but sand and dust! 

Oops! Did I just say that out loud??


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Ya know, he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer


Hell... I'm beginning to wonder if he's even the sharpest SPOON in the drawer!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

From the Clubstogie Newsroom, I'm Chuck Taylor...

Tensions grow within Clubstogie between KASR and a growing number of bombing victims. Threats of continued bombing throughout the Clubstogie by KASR have been met by calls for retaliation. More to follow as the story continues!!!

Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> From the Clubstogie Newsroom, I'm Chuck Taylor...
> 
> Tensions grow within Clubstogie between KASR and a growing number of bombing victims. Threats of continued bombing throughout the Clubstogie by KASR have been met by calls for retaliation. More to follow as the story continues!!!
> 
> Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


Listen Chuck,

These provocative and completely UNWARRANTED threats will not be tolerated. I have agreed to allow U.N. peacekeepers to examine pre-determined and designated areas of my neighborhood in search of these so-called "Weapons of CS Destruction" and they have found NO conclusive evidence...

...yet, growing aggression from an undetermined number continues...and I'm just not going to stand for it. NOW, some might call my latest strike on HARRYCULO as continuing string of destructive behavior targeting innocent gorillas of the jungle...well...to put it bluntly.....*he just needs to suck it up and take it like a MAN!!!!* I can't help it if his 'gina hurts!!!! And that goes for the rest of you FLORIDIAN SISSIES!!!!!

BUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Errr.....ahem...well, that pretty much sums up my stance....back to you Chuck.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

KASR said:


> Listen Chuck,
> 
> These provocative and completely UNWARRANTED threats will not be tolerated. I have agreed to allow U.N. peacekeepers to examine pre-determined and designated areas of my neighborhood in search of these so-called "Weapons of CS Destruction" and they have found NO conclusive evidence...
> 
> ...


Chuck Taylor here...

That was, yet, another example of how things seem to be spiraling out of control. Kofi Annan has yet to speak publicly on this growing situation.

Clubstogie News will continue to follow this as the situation develops.

Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> FLORIDIAN SISSIES!!!!!
> 
> BUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


Ahhhhhhh..............
Al hits very hard.
Very, very hard.
As a matter of fact, don't think there is any member of the South Florida Batallion that does not hit very, very, very, very (get the message?) hard.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Blueface said:


> Ahhhhhhh..............
> Al hits very hard.
> Very, very hard.
> As a matter of fact, don't think there is any member of the South Florida Batallion that does not hit very, very, very, very (get the message?) hard.


This is Chuck Taylor with a Clubstogie News flash...It seems that CS members in Florida are in an alliance, calling themselves the South Florida Battalion. a spokesman by the name Blueface, has ratcheted up the sabre- actually the stogie rattling. A possible line in the sand has been draw. We'll continue to give in depth coverage of the Clubstogie crisis.

Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> This is Chuck Taylor with a Clubstogie News flash...It seems that CS members in Florida are in an alliance, calling themselves the South Florida Battalion. a spokesman by the name Blueface, has ratcheted up the sabre- actually the stogie rattling. A possible line in the sand has been draw. We'll continue to give in depth coverage of the Clubstogie crisis.
> 
> Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


Hey Chuck, KASR here....this is just a prime example of how these "FLORIDIANS" use shock and awe tactics to single-out and terrorize innocent soverienged-nation gorillas....namely me.

But let this be a warning to all that are thinking of engaging me in this debacle....a savage beatdown will be swift! There will be no prisons...just broken, bloody bodies!!!

Back to you Chuck.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> Hey Chuck, KASR here....this is just a prime example of how these "FLORIDIANS" use shock and awe tactics to single-out and terrorize innocent soverienged-nation gorillas....namely me.
> 
> But let this be a warning to all that are thinking of engaging me in this debacle....a savage beatdown will be swift! There will be no prisons...just broken, bloody bodies!!!
> 
> Back to you Chuck.


We Georgians do not grant flyover privileges to the KASRian national air force. Either fly somewhere else or hold your fire. We will not tolerate violations of our sovereign airspace.

(Pssst.... Floridians may fire at will!) :gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> We will not tolerate violations of our sovereign airspace.
> 
> (Pssst.... Floridians may fire at will!) :gn


What the/?!?!?! You dirty....no good.....


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> What the/?!?!?! You dirty....no good.....


Hey... I never claimed to be fair!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> Hey Chuck, KASR here....this is just a prime example of how these "FLORIDIANS" use shock and awe tactics to single-out and terrorize innocent soverienged-nation gorillas....namely me.
> 
> But let this be a warning to all that are thinking of engaging me in this debacle....a savage beatdown will be swift! There will be no prisons...just broken, bloody bodies!!!
> 
> Back to you Chuck.


Chuck,
Hora de llamar al commande Fidel y incorporar su alluda con las bombas nucliares que tiene escondida en las isla. Esta sera la primera vez que el govierno communista de Fidel y los gringos de los Estados Unidos de America se unen a darle una palisa gloriosa al come bola este localisado en Oklahoma. Lo vamos a descojonar de mala manera. Se llamara "sin huevos" cuando terminemos con el. Va a pasar mucho trabajo sacandose el rabo del culo.

Ademas,
KASR,
Te vas a encontrar con un tremendo problema tratando de sacar el palo grande que te vamos a meter en el culo. Cuidate! Ten much miedo y ten bastante papel de inodoro con tigo a todo tiempo.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Chuck,
> Hora de llamar al commande Fidel y incorporar su alluda con las bombas nucliares que tiene escondida en las isla. Esta sera la primera vez que el govierno communista de Fidel y los gringos de los Estados Unidos de America se unen a darle una palisa gloriosa al come bola este localisado en Oklahoma. Lo vamos a descojonar de mala manera. Se llamara "sin huevos" cuando terminemos con el. Va a pasar mucho trabajo sacandose el rabo del culo.
> 
> Ademas,
> ...


Dammit! It's like secret code!!!!!! I need my enigma machine! Nooooooooo!!!!

Something about Fidel, hidden nukes and an extra roll of toilet paper!!! OH CRAP!!!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> *BUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7499 7066 0232
> 
> ...


I think this is in order


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I think this is in order


That....has...got...to...be...the...single...greatest...thing...I...have...ever...seen!!!!!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

This is Chuck Taylor for Clubstogie News... Top story of the hour!!! Georgian CS'ers are not allowing KASR flyover rights, but will allow Florida air rights. By the hour we come closer and closer to what may be one of the bloodiest, and costliest bombing attacks ever seen in my time on this site. 

It is not confirmed, but one has to believe that a Coalition of the Willing is being formed to counter the tirade of one lone KASR. The question is, will anyone join KASR in his continued bombing attacks. Many CS members have been victims of past attacks, who else is expected to take up arms against KASR. 

We'll continue to report on this tense situation as it continues to get ugly.

Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

o :al


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I think this is in order





KASR said:


> That....has...got...to...be...the...single...greatest...thing...I...have...ever...seen!!!!!


*Oh boy!! Puppies and rainbows, puppies and rainbows!!! u *

Hey, Paris & Nicole, why don't you two go to the ladies' room and powder your muffs.

:BS

And when you two are done, this is for you *----> :gn :gn *


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> You show em how it's done KASR, get em ALL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ROCK ON BROTHER
> 
> Shawn


Hey KASR,

Beware of getting egged on by some second rate Ravens fan. Who knows where your ass will end up?

KASR you are so, sooooooo Dead!! :mn

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> That....has...got...to...be...the...single...greatest...thing...I...have...ever...seen!!!!!


Well wait till you see what's coming your way!

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR you seem to be the lit'l boy who pokes at a grizzly bear with a stick and then wonders why the bear f#*ks him up


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> KASR you seem to be the lit'l boy who pokes at a grizzly bear with a stick and then wonders why the bear f#*ks him up


:r 
Great morning chuckle.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I think this is in order


That is awesome, and I do feel a victory now.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on! We're going to survive! Today we celebrate our Indepe....errr..wait a minute....


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> I need my enema machine!





kheffelf said:


> That is awesome, and I do feel a victory now.


Sorry Kheff... I think that's KASR's machine you're feelin' there!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Sorry Kheff... I think that's KASR's machine you're feelin' there!


:r :r :r

goosed!!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

This is Chuck Taylor for Clubstogie News... tensions have not lowered since yesterday. As we get closer to the weekend, one has to wonder how big of a strike KASR will deliver, and who will fall. One, also, has to ask the question, when will we see the counterstrike that is sure to follow. 

Kofi Annan continues to turn a blind eye to the situation and no other mediator has come in to cool tensions. Who are the targets? How will they respond? Will the deathtoll climb to the dozens? All these questions and more as we continue to watch things develop.

Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Say what you want, it reminds of tv reporters, but we will win.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

o can't wait to see all this go off


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey KASR,
> 
> Beware of getting egged on by some second rate Ravens fan. Who knows where your ass will end up?
> 
> ...


Listen to him KASR you got him scared, he's talking shit about the team going to the super bowl 

Show FL they can't walk all over us.

Shawn


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Show FL they can't walk all over us.
> 
> Shawn


WHAT THE ......??!!

Define "us"


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

In reading the reports it looks like I am going to have to support my fellow south FL BOTL. KASR be prepared for a LONG distance bomb from the big sandbaox across the ocean.:bx


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

This is Chuck Taylor with ClubStogie News brining you the latest. Things are continuing to get worse with more CS'ers joining in the fray. Now there are talks of strikes coming as far as Kuwait to conterstrike KASR, and even people on the sidelines are being targeted. 

Is there anyone who can bring the main participants to the table for talks? Sources say that this may be the begining of a long, drawn out battle for bombing supremacy. 

No one involeved seems to be backing down from this confrontation. Even President Bush is keeping out of this saying, " The U.S. posistion on this is to stand by and watch everyone bomb themselves back to the stoneage. Our cigar strategery does not call for us to be involved."

More later from Clubstogie News...

Chuck Taylor OUT!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

dagrinch said:


> Is there anyone who can bring the main participants to the table for talks?


Talk is cheap and for chumps.
This has gone beyond talks.
This is now Nuclear Destruction!

BOMBERS, maintain your positions.
Await the signal.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Any provocative attacks will be met with extreme prejuidice....this your chance to bow out.....like a beeotch!  LOL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> Any provocative attacks will be met with extreme prejuidice....this your chance to bow out.....like a beeotch!  LOL


Bow out???
Dude, you have no idea how many people are after you.
Have you translated the Spanish post yet?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

KASR said:


> Any provocative attacks will be met with extreme prejuidice....this your chance to bow out.....like a beeotch!  LOL


Oh dont worry you will get a good taste of what a SOLDIER can do. (Just ask Ron)


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Bow out???
> Have you translated the Spanish post yet?


My codetalkers haven't broken the code yet. :hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> My codetalkers haven't broken the code yet. :hn


I edited this post but you got to it before it hit.
Do you really have any idea of how many people have jumped on the bandwagon to mess you up?
Sit back and try to think of all those you have bombed and add them up.
Now go ahead and think of those that have bombed you back but don't care about wrecking you one more time.
Now go ahead and think about the ones that you have yet to bomb but want to wreck you first as they know they are on some future list.

Ugly to say the least.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

You might be able to ask our resident Puerto Rican Made in Dade to help ya with that. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> You might be able to ask our resident Puerto Rican Made in Dade to help ya with that. :r


No way.
Mike is part of Florida.
No way he will help the enemy.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I edited this post but you got to it before it hit.
> Do you really have any idea of how many people have jumped on the bandwagon to mess you up?
> Sit back and try to think of all those you have bombed and add them up.
> Now go ahead and think of those that have bombed you back but don't care about wrecking you one more time.
> ...


I can count how many BOTL that i have bombed on one hand.......

ummmm......ok....maybe...just MAYBE two hands.....

ummm....can I get a head count here??!?!?!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Chuck,
> Hora de llamar al commande Fidel y incorporar su alluda con las bombas nucliares que tiene escondida en las isla. Esta sera la primera vez que el govierno communista de Fidel y los gringos de los Estados Unidos de America se unen a darle una palisa gloriosa al come bola este localisado en Oklahoma. Lo vamos a descojonar de mala manera. Se llamara "sin huevos" cuando terminemos con el. Va a pasar mucho trabajo sacandose el rabo del culo.
> 
> Ademas,
> ...


"Time to call fidel castro and ask for his help with the nucular bombs that are hidden on the island. This will be the first time that the communist government of fidel and the "gringos" of the USA will be united to give a glorious beating something something localized in Oklahoma. We're going to remove his boing boings in the worst way. He'll be called "without boing boings" when we finish with him. He'll spend a long time removing his tail from his bootyhole.

And

kasr

Youre going to have a big broblem trying to take out the huge stick that we're going to stick in your bootyhole. Watch out! Have much fear and have a lot of bathroom paper with you at all times. "

What the/?!?!?!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> "Time to call fidel castro and ask for his help with the nucular bombs that are hidden on the island. This will be the first time that the communist government of fidel and the "gringos" of the USA will be united to give a glorious beating something something localized in Oklahoma. We're going to remove his boing boings in the worst way. He'll be called "without boing boings" when we finish with him. He'll spend a long time removing his tail from his bootyhole.
> 
> And
> 
> ...


:r :r :r 
That is pretty good.
That could not have been through a program.
Give up the culprit.:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r :r :r
> That is pretty good.
> That could not have been through a program.
> Give up the culprit.:r


I had a friend translate for me...he's mexican and fluent in spanish....I'm not scared of Castro! Isn't he dead already?!?!?!?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

KASAR, you don't know me, but you look like the underdog here. I've read your post and as far as I can see you have left Arizona out of your path of destruction. It is pretty desolate out here and you might be safe for awhile in the desert, and Im pretty sure the gorillas of the desert wont bother you too much we mostly keep to our selves. So if you think you can travel un noticed for aday come over and hide before they F...K you up. Everyone needs an Allie


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> KASAR, you don't know me, but you look like the underdog here. I've read your post and as far as I can see you have left Arizona out of your path of destruction. It is pretty desolate out here and you might be safe for awhile in the desert, and Im pretty sure the gorillas of the desert wont bother you too much we mostly keep to our selves. So if you think you can travel un noticed for aday come over and hide before they F...K you up. Everyone needs an Allie


I haven't hit Arizone yet??? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Well if you have then................. I dont really know if it will be safe. I think you may be dead SORRY


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> KASAR, you don't know me, but you look like the underdog here. I've read your post and as far as I can see you have left Arizona out of your path of destruction. It is pretty desolate out here and you might be safe for awhile in the desert, and Im pretty sure the gorillas of the desert wont bother you too much we mostly keep to our selves. So if you think you can travel un noticed for aday come over and hide before they F...K you up. Everyone needs an Allie


Public allegiance with the enemy!!!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Once it is seen what is about to happen to Kasar noone will dare ally with him.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Enough talk, KASR

*here's your song*

:hn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> Once it is seen what is about to happen to Kasar noone will dare ally with him.


I am not scared bring it on.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have several good coordinates for Arizona, he cant hide there either....but I prefer he didnt leave Oklahoma before they get him


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> This is Chuck Taylor with ClubStogie News brining you the latest. Things are continuing to get worse with more CS'ers joining in the fray. Now there are talks of strikes coming as far as Kuwait to conterstrike KASR, and even people on the sidelines are being targeted.
> 
> Is there anyone who can bring the main participants to the table for talks? Sources say that this may be the begining of a long, drawn out battle for bombing supremacy.
> 
> ...


peace/truce talks are for pussies. you don't take your gun out, wave it around and then say sorry I quit


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been iced in!!! The winter storm that just hit may have affected my manueverability....but it hasn't damaged my stockpiled arsenal!!!!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> You show em how it's done KASR, get em ALL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ROCK ON BROTHER
> 
> Shawn


Enabler.....

 o


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't worry KASR, I've got the cavalry at my back to help you out. Yeah! all those horses and muzzleloaders and crazy men in brightly colored uniforms will be right behind me at your defence!!!:gn :gn :gn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You're all freakin' pansies!!!! This little "mini-war" going on is nothing compared to the devastation that has been wrought before... you guys are freakin' amateurs LOL

:sl


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You're all freakin' pansies!!!! This little "mini-war" going on is nothing compared to the devastation that has been wrought before... you guys are freakin' amateurs LOL
> 
> :sl


Hear that Carlos - Dustin says I have nothing to worry about!!


----------

